# Scotland - mini hoon, evening 24th July!



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I have been in touch with Jactt225 and Saint and we are up for a mini-hoon, probably around the Edinburgh/Lothians area.

My suggestion is to meet up after work one night next week, say Wednesday or Thursday. If anyone else is interested in meeting, let me know which evening suits better. Â ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yip! Either suits me, bit of a cruse, bite to eat, bit of a cruse, picturesque photo stop.

I'll keep an eye on the thread

John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I won't be online over the weekend - seeing the outlaws before the missus pops, but will check this out on Monday....have IM'd Saint details....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Let's go with the 2nd and if the weather is really pish but the forecast is better for the 3rd, we can always delay 24 hours! Confirm time and place on Monday. I'm based in Fife, Saint is in Falkirk, Jactt225 is in Edinburgh.....somewhere inbetween?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Wednesday good for me - venue?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Modified post in bold....

FFS! Work is getting in the way of things for me! I am now in London from Tuesday to Thursday night this week! Can we postpone by a week? *I am now away in Amsterdam next week as well! Back on Thursday!* Either that, or the two of you can get together without me... Â :'(


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't mind waiting, why don't you add a new date when you know one BreTT.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - I am as easy as one of BreTTs' "friends" from Leith Walk.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Yup - I am as easy as one of BreTTs' "friends" from Leith Walk.


Leith Walk? Get it right boy, they used to be on Coburg Street which is nowhere near Leith Walk! Well I think we need to get together sooner rather than later as it is six short weeks until the missus is due..... 

Will get back to you both shortly.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sooner YES - take it from a father of two, it will be lots of fun but time will be at a premium!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doh  my clients spoil the fun again :-/

I should retire ;D

Have a great time!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone Still Around? Anyone Still Interested?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Me, me, me ;D I'm still interested ;D ;D

So what about dates???

With school holidays upon us (=full roads) I would suggest that we should now wait until the little'ns will be back at school : so my suggestion would be any time after the first Sunday in September.

But , please not over the 20th/21st September: I'll have my _Marble Hunt_ on 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and make it a weekend, please: I can't normally get away during the week :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm still here and interested - dates?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Me too - someone make a date and soon cos the wee one may not wait....four weeks yesterday and counting....


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Make it sooner rather than later  Im back for the moment so a mini meet sounds good.

BreTT could take us to a local to practice wetting the wee ones head (The Old Port.. B/Island ) only joking ..it would have to be the Smugglers :-/

Donny


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - mini hoon - later this week or early next with a full Scottish meet in September as suggested.

Also a piss-up, ahem, small celebration 4 brett should be on cards too - maybe a small drinky in Edinburgh or Glasgow some Friday/Saturday night?


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Like the sands of time slowly slipping away....AGAIN 

Might go to a scoobie meet


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I am gonna get a MX-5 - there might be a few more on their forums.

BTW do they do sex changes on the NHS?

SaintTT adopts the hairdresser pose


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What happened to your post Brett?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> What happened to your post Brett?


Didn't think anyone had seen it so when the missus told me what I was actually doing on Sunday (which doesn't involve the TT), I removed it.... :-[


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah........(said the vicar to the nice young lady)

Ok - how about something next week during the week? Any night will do.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Away in London Monday/Tuesday, ante-natal Wednesday....how about Thursday???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thursday is good for me.................are there anyother takers?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yip Thursday OK for me - where?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Saint is in Falkirk, I am in Fife. How about somewhere like the FRB as a rendezvous point?

By the way, if your car was in Edinburgh Short Stay this morning, I have already had a rendezvous with it.... :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

FRB fine for me - how about that pub what ever it is called under the bridge at SQF - or actually just at the car park opposite


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds good to me - time?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erm - lets be original - 7:30?


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

If you guys hang around there for half an hour or so, I will join you.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I am sure that we can look dodgy and hang around.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Just need to get Jact225 to reply and we're a foursome (so to speak!)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Saint is in Falkirk, I am in Fife. How about somewhere like the FRB as a rendezvous point?
> 
> By the way, if your car was in Edinburgh Short Stay this morning, I have already had a rendezvous with it.... :


Brett - seems like you see my car more than I do!!! I was down at Silverstone at the weekend and came in from Luton on Monday morning. Then I was only away from the flippin airport for 20 hours - down in Manchester yesterday!! It's a bit of a nightmare when the inside of an Ebraear 145 feels like home!!!

Anyway in the office today and caught up with forum eh sorry e-mails!!! Thursday confirmed with me see you around 7:30 at FRB. How about a line up at the tolls and the first to Fife is the winner. Sorry lapsed into teenager mode, I mean a calm cruse round our beautiful country.

See you all then!

John


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I will be catching the 17:40 from newcatle, so I may be a little late, due to GNERs' consistent track record of delays and cancellations. Â I will try and get an earlier train, but in case I don't and if you decide to go on a little hurl, can you post the route here, and I will endeavour to catch up (obviously with the road angel switched on!!).
Rob


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Just to confirm, we are meeting at SQF not NQF....boabt, I'll IM you my mobile number and you can give me a call when you get into Edinburgh....see you all tomorrow...I'll text Donny and see if he is about as well!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

We can talk about tommorow night but just as a reminder.....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=3#3

John


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry if this is an obvious question but having not 'Hooned' before...

Are we going to get a bite to eat anywhere or should I shove something down my throat before I come?

If there is a preference I would rather talk TT over some nosh

See ya ra morra!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Food is good for me........


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Food would be good for me also. I am catching an earlier train, so I will make it for 7:30.

JacTT225, sorry I never got back to you. Next weekend I am away celebrating my first wedding anniversary, so unable to have wax_wizard make my car look like new.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ooooooooo..............Scampi and chips....................what a treat..... ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Guys - I have a couple of things to do tonight before hoon'in so I won't be @ SQF until approx 8-15 - 8-30 ish.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Your Scampi will get cold!!!!!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

It was good to meet you all tonight and put names to faces and all that.

Looking forward to the photos John, especially as we tried to hide the Fiat punto?, pinto?, pointless? from the pictures.

You'll be pleased to know that I have now packed my bergen (only with the essentials of course) and fully prepared for my first mission to Coventry with the old war veteran. Who dares wins e.t.c.

Maybe next time we can go on a longer hoon. ;D

Rob


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Good to meet you too - after you left for your "war mission" tonight, we had a mad dash to Burntisland....at least that was the plan. As we hit the start of the twisty road a conveniently placed Micra ensured that we didn't go above 40mph for most of it. It was last seen in a ditch as the fourth TT shot past it.... :

Next time, if saInt can get his act together, it may be a longer hoon.....actually he should have the V6 by then so it may not take him two hours to get from Falkirk to the Forth Road Bridge.... ;D

Until next time.......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bitch................bitch...............bitch 

But deffo for another mini-trip and of course a car-less trip in to Edinburgh too. There is a mission afoot to wet a babys' head.

Good to see yooz all.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Diddo all of the above. Â Pics look good on the small screen but I have not uploaded them to my PC yet. Â I am down south this weekend straight from work tonight so won't have a chance to post them 'till Monday night.

Saint - How funny was the Metro trying to race on the way home - not fair sport I know but it was fun playing with him. Â I knew he was going to take the bait when I saw the go faster stripes and the 'Pioneer' sticker on the back windscreen. Â ;D ;D ;D

I'll post here once the pics are uploaded - keep your eyes pealed and have a good weekend hooners.

John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Diddo all of the above. Â Pics look good on the small screen but I have not uploaded them to my PC yet. Â I am down south this weekend straight from work tonight so won't have a chance to post them 'till Monday night.
> 
> Saint - How funny was the Metro trying to race on the way home - not fair sport I know but it was fun playing with him. Â I knew he was going to take the bait when I saw the go faster stripes and the 'Pioneer' sticker on the back windscreen. Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> ...


Obviously spotted the missing appendage... ;D

Look forward to seeing the photos - nice weekend everyone!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Metro was still trying to race through Corstorphine - poor wee boys.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Metro was still trying to race through Corstorphine - poor wee boys. Â


What the hell were you doing in Costorphine? You got a fancy woman in town, or were you heading for Leith?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Erm.............errrrrrrrrr...........errrrrrrrrr.....can I refuse to answer that question?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Saint - It wasn't the three young lads in the Metro - please no - I know they may have been impressed with the TT but tell me you didn't lead them into temptation.

Obviously they were wooooed by the pimp seats. I guess your one pipe was enough for them?  ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hey......my time will come......and when it does.....u will all be ma bitches.........Eat V6 Dust


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> hey......my time will come......and when it does.....u will all be ma bitches.........Eat V6 Dust Â


Oooh, I love it when you come across all manly...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Question

Does everyone mind if the pics are posted to the web with reg no's on show or do you want me to delete the numbers on PSP?

And Saint to save face do you want me to stick another pipe in from Adobe Motorsport, ok ok ok I'll shut up now


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

- U know where u can shove that pipe... 

Not worried about regs


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Reg numbers fine by me...


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

and me


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

New sig pic as a kick off - rest of the photos to follow tommorow night...

PS can you spot the Fiat 600?

Ah the power of the air brush!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> New sig pic as a kick off - rest of the photos to follow tommorow night...
> 
> PS can you spot the Fiat 600?
> 
> Ah the power of the air brush!!!


Good picture! Looking forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hope you all had a good look at the Black Cherry TT the other night....just got offered Â£25k by a Merc dealer as trade-in, as well as Â£3.5k off the car he is trying to sell me. Looks it will be going next week, just in time for the baby arriving.....

Not too unhappy given that Audi would only give me Â£23k for it when I spoke to them this week (six weeks ago they offered Â£24k!) AND I don't have to fix the alloys before handing it over to the Merc dealer...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

E Class?

Spec?

After just one meet too!

Ah well.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT - prolly best offer you will get......Merc dealer just wants to brighten up his forecourt...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Is it just me or has this thread turned into our personal little chat room?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Its just you - the rest are trying to ignore u


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

There we go folks - photos published! - Click on my web link to the left.

Happy to e-mail any originals to you.

I was trying to get various types of exposures - some with sky moody and TTs silhouetted and some with the cars correctly exposed. Â With all the other cars around and the light fading they are only average never mind some are not too bad.

Catch up soon crew!

John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> E Class?
> 
> Spec?
> 
> ...


Well it was going to be a new E Class......until he offered me a spanking deal on a used S Class.... : Test drove it today and what a car! I am not a big fan of silver cars, but....anyway, had a look in Glass' guide and according to that, the car should have been Â£3.5k more expensive and had 14,000 miles more on it. That, combined with a good deal on the TT made it very difficult to walk away from.

Anyway, I am sure that I can squeeze into one of your cars for hooning purposes.... ;D

As for this being our own personal chat room - shhhhh, someone might notice and shut us down! Oh, couldn't link to your web site either - might be me though!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John - nice pics m8y.

Brett - Sounds like an offer too good to miss.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Its just you - the rest are trying to ignore u Â


 

BreSS (Didn't think TT was appropriate now ) try this http://www.johncurrie.fotopic.net/

Your S-Class does sound a great deal - room for you, your wife, the little un, the Rav and the TT - oh and a few logs from the girl in the Pub. ;D

So what is the spec, just how many new toys will it have, and when do we get a shot!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> BreSS (Didn't think TT was appropriate now ) try this http://www.johncurrie.fotopic.net/
> 
> Your S-Class does sound a great deal - room for you, your wife, the little un, the Rav and the TT - oh and a few logs from the girl in the Pub. Â ;D
> 
> So what is the spec, just how many new toys will it have, and when do we get a shot!!


Yes, well the less said about the pub stalker, the better.... :-X

As for spec, well I've gone for a 320CDi tiptronic, brilliant silver with grey leather, Keyless-Go (  ), Cd-Stacker, adjustable air suspension, erm, well I think most of the rest is just standard.

Sure you can have a shot - might not be as exciting as the TT but it is one hell of a smooth ride! ;D

Piccys are excellent by the way!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

The one sitting at Western, Collington?

Nice! The next meet will have to be an air suspension one and I can bring my wife's Lexus RX300. More of a swoon than a hoon!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> The one sitting at Western, Collington?
> 
> Nice! Â The next meet will have to be an air suspension one and I can bring my wife's Lexus RX300. Â More of a swoon than a hoon!


Not the one at Western (unfortunately), although I did get to test drive that one today! That was a little out of my league at Â£53k!

The one I have gone for is 2.5 years old, with 20k on the clock. According to Glass's guide, it should have retailed at around Â£36k with 34k miles on the clock, but I got at a shade under Â£32k.

Out of choice, I wouldn't have gone for silver / grey combination, but there was only one other in Scotland in the dealer network and it was older with more miles on it AND they wanted more for it. Worse still, it was that sickly gold colour with a beige interior! :-/

Looking forward to the next swoon....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Seems like a good deal!

How about this for the front...

http://www.dvla-som.co.uk/search/search ... &D=on&S=on


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Cool! I fancied BRE1T and W3LLS but they are not available...maybe something like S320BRW....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Talking of which -

V6 XTT

Need I say anymore?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Talking of which -
> 
> V6 XTT
> 
> Need I say anymore?


Surely it should have been V6 XTC?

Seems there are lots of BRW's available except for S320BRW - I can have 333, 555, 666 and 999 though...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

XTC - was taken

XTT I thought was enough play on words to give "TT" and of course "XTC"

It is however a bit embaressing when speaking with DVLA that they mention straight away that -

"I take it this is going on a brand new Audi TT" - doh......are we all THAT sad?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> XTC - was taken
> 
> XTT I thought was enough play on words to give "TT" and of course "XTC"
> 
> ...


You REALLY want me to answer that?  Talking of taking the piss, I've had it suggested tonight that I should buy W33 MAN!!!

I'll run them over in my plutocrat mobile!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D

Ooop did I mean that......

http://images.fotopic.net/?id=871661&outx=760&oq=0

Must of course just be the camera angle


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Â ;D
> 
> Ooop did I mean that......
> 
> ...


Right, you are first on the list, big man! Or should I drag up the Corstorphine conversation again....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Erm......I shall remain uncharacteristically quiet on this one.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmmmmmm.........got you by the short and curlies it seems!

Anyway, once the burrd has popped, I'll organise a piss up head wetting and let you know. Meanwhile, if the weather holds, I might get a few more pics of the TT before she goes.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - a right good bed wetting session is in order.....(did I just say that.....erk....not more ammo 4 u guys). :-[

If you are out and about in the TT some time gimme a shout and I'll try and follow you....if you want.

And in the meantime.....if the "burd" pops good luck etc...blah...blah...usual sentiments...


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Here BreTT do you recon the salesman would notice if you had four damaged wheels  when you exchange the TT

Donny


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Donny - depends if he had as good an eye for these things as young Scott!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn that boy.......he can count too.... :'(


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Here BreTT do you recon the salesman would notice if you had four damaged wheels Â  when you exchange the TT
> 
> Donny


Unfortunately I think he might. He made some comment about needing to spend Â£80 getting the kerbed wheel fixed - I was not going to tell him about the colour matching problems!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Damn that boy.......he can count too.... :'(


lol!

Never mind Saint, won't be long now and he will have to count to 6, well two lots of three


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

>


See I am getting a six cylinder 3.2 litre engine as well. Not sure if it has two exhausts at the back though. It will make a change for you to leave me standing as we leave the 30 limit though..... Â ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Already thinking of changing the colour......damn "burd".......but.....yes....we might be eventually equal on one thing.

BTW yer Bun in da oven must be cooked by now.......how long have u gotta wait........c'mon .......I need a night out.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Already thinking of changing the colour......damn "burd".......but.....yes....we might be eventually equal on one thing.
> 
> BTW yer Bun in da oven must be cooked by now.......how long have u gotta wait........c'mon .......I need a night out.


So what colour are you thinking of? And it is burrd - roll your rrr's.....

My burrd is almost cooked but it could fall anytime between now and the 24th of August (due date 10th)....so there will be a night out as soon as she pops....how about Costorphine? 

By the way, we have got our private chat room up to 10 pages.... ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - I noticed that this mini-hoon has become more popular that anyother TT event.....

"burrrrrrd" is errrrrr'ing towards going black again or.....thanks to Jactt.....glacier blue....but who knows.....infact who cares........

I could not have been listening to yer inane ramblings the other night there - I though she was ready this week......sorry. It must have been the interesting wood cutter stories...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Yeah - I noticed that this mini-hoon has become more popular that anyother TT event.....
> 
> "burrrrrrd" is errrrrr'ing towards going black again or.....thanks to Jactt.....glacier blue....but who knows.....infact who cares........
> 
> I could not have been listening to yer inane ramblings the other night there - I though she was ready this week......sorry. It must have been the interesting wood cutter stories...


Touche....hee hee. She is a bit of a minger, but I bet she is a durty minger - the one in the pub that is! ;D Ooops, little politically incorrect there....

Well all I can say is that the burrd doesn't drive the car as much or often as you do, right? So who gets to make the choice? You're not scared of her are you??? ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I am afraid.......very afraid....... :-[


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I am afraid.......very afraid....... Â :-[


You big wuss! You're huge compared with your burrd who seemed lovely when I met her!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Saint,

If you want another look at the Glacier Blue let me know, Wax Wizard is coming this Saturday so If you want to show 'yerrrrrrrr birrrrrrrrrd it in the fleshrrrrrrrrrr' then you are welcome to pop round on Sunday - concourse condition and all that.

BreSS  Forgot to mention we have a motorised swing chair for the little un which we are needing to find a home for, are you interested? Cost Â£100 going v cheap?

See the link...

http://www.mothercare.com/mc_uk/shop/pr ... cat=-13195

Blimy big link!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Saint,
> 
> If you want another look at the Glacier Blue let me know, Wax Wizard is coming this Saturday so If you want to show 'yerrrrrrrr birrrrrrrrrd it in the fleshrrrrrrrrrr' then you are welcome to pop round on Sunday - concourse condition and all that.
> 
> ...


Cheers - all your link does is take me to the home page of the mothercare catalog.....may be interested (subject to negotiation with the missus).


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Brett, try this.....

http://www.gracobaby.com/catalog/produc ... er=1494HIG

great for nap time!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

You boys have been busy. So wot's been going on in 'ere then? Sa|nTT you still taking a ribbing? I am sure the shoe will be on the other foot fairly soon.

Jactt225, good piccies!

Rob


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Sa|nTT you still taking a ribbing


Yes - so much so that it is now becoming painful.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Yes - so much so that it is now becoming painful. Â


He normally pays good money in Costorphine to have pain inflicted on him, so don't have too much sympathy when he is getting it for free on here!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-[ :-[ :-[

Ouch.........I need help......I'm bleeding to death here...... :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Aye - suffer baby suffer!

Want to see the car at the w/e?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Want to see the car at the w/e?


Plz - but if poss would I be able to come over and see the Wizard in action on Saturday? Sunday is a bit difficult for me as hopefully I will be nursing a hangover while watching the GP.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Plz - but if poss would I be able to come over and see the Wizard in action on Saturday? Sunday is a bit difficult for me as hopefully I will be nursing a hangover while watching the GP.


Yip of course - IM your mobile and we can sort out times. Warning however my daughter can count to 2 - i.e. more than one    sorry, again!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Saint,

Checked the dairy....

Morning would be good we are going out later in the afternoon - Coffee at 11 sounds fairly civilised?

Let me know

John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tell me oh wise one (John not Jonathon!)...how bloody likely is it that the burrd will be early? I am already really f*cked off with being tee total! If she is late then it could be the 24th of August before she is induced. No wonder we are a nation of f*cking binge drinkers...wish I smoked now!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> You boys have been busy. Â So wot's been going on in 'ere then? Â Sa|nTT you still taking a ribbing? Â I am sure the shoe will be on the other foot fairly soon.
> 
> Jactt225, good piccies!
> 
> Rob


Hey hey!!! So how did the flight with the old war veteran go? Did he get the royal treatment by the staff?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh and by the way....shhhhhh...it seems that for once we've not been subjected to the 1966 crap by our southern neighbours....yes it was today 37 short years ago.... :-X


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Hey hey!!! So how did the flight with the old war veteran go? Did he get the royal treatment by the staff?


It went well, he sat at the window on both flights, and just looked out. We had good weather so the skies were clear........having just said that, he has cateracts, so I have no idea what he was looking at. :-/

It was the wedding service that was the eye opener, but I am not going to go into that on the forum, for fear of upsetting some religious sections, or should that be justs sects, or cults.

So what's this I be reading Brett? You gone to the opposition? I gather it still has two pipes?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> having just said that, he has cateracts, so I have no idea what he was looking at


Cruel but funny......u sick person....



> I gather it still has two pipes


Is it just me.....or do I have a right to be paranoid about something?

JacTT - 11ish sounds good to me - I'll IM moby No. How long does WAX WIZ expect to be working on your car?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT - Nice SIG Â PIC - great contrast between the seasons....but...I think its about time you cut your grass. Since you are getting the Merc thats the tractor bit dealt with & I can hire you out a flail.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> BreTT - Nice SIG Â PIC - great contrast between the seasons....but...I think its about time you cut your grass. Since you are getting the Merc thats the tractor bit dealt with & I can hire you out a flail.


Cheers big ears..... 

The TT is parked on the farm track that runs up the front of my house - if I get my way, the farmer is going to reroute the track behind the house and sell me some of the land out front. Until then, if I cut the "grass" using the Merc or otherwise, I have a feeling the farmer will be coming after my hide!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> It went well, he sat at the window on both flights, and just looked out. Â We had good weather so the skies were clear........having just said that, he has cateracts, so I have no idea what he was looking at. Â :-/
> 
> It was the wedding service that was the eye opener, but I am not going to go into that on the forum, for fear of upsetting some religious sections, or should that be justs sects, or cults.
> 
> So what's this I be reading Brett? Â You gone to the opposition? Â I gather it still has two pipes? Â


Well I look forward to that story! Maybe next hoon you can tell us all about it.

I am defecting next week I am afraid. Just got too good a deal to turn down. He had a car that fitted the spec I was looking for, it was the end of the month, he was looking to do a deal....as for whether it has two pipes or not, I hope so after all the ribbing I have given sa|nTT! Either way, I do know it only has 16"ers..... :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Saint,

Haven't got your number yet, let me know. Â Wax will be dawn 'till dusk. Â 6 hours per car Â .

BreTT, have a pint! Â Most first time mums are late! Â And you will have a few hours to sober up before you have to go to hospital. Â That said Jack (my second) came in 2 hours start to finish, almost had him in the Lexus Â   8)

Also EVERYONE (well our chat room participants anyway)... if you want to come round on Saturday morning to meet the Wizard you are more than welcome. Â Last chance for a TT meet BreTT? Â Coffee and posh biccies at 11am - and free tour of the Home Cinema for interested parties!!

BreTT - you could have a look at the swing chair if you want.

Let me know

John


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John,

Got msg etc - sorry for not returning call. ATM it looks as if I am going to have to work tomorrow - so as of now I will have to cancel tea and posh biccies (Rich Tea).
Things might change however esp since it looks as if its going to be a great weekend weather wise so I will keep you informed.

Regards

Jonathan


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

No probs

Around all morning, completely flexible, let me know

John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> No probs
> 
> Around all morning, completely flexible, let me know
> 
> John


Hi John,

I have spoken to the burrd and she has said thanks for the offer - we will hold off for now as one of our friends has one for their child and the child doesn't like it. What can I say? Bloody don't know they are born some children!

Won't make tomorrow I'm afraid - I am getting perilously close to my 9,000 mile limit that Mercedes have placed on me and will only be getting the car next Thursday or Friday. Looking forward to seeing the fruits of the Wax Wizard's labour though!

Have a good weekend all!

Brett (I prefer to drop the capital TT rather than adopt the capital SS as has been suggested....)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hi John,
> 
> I have spoken to the burrd and she has said thanks for the offer - we will hold off for now as one of our friends has one for their child and the child doesn't like it. What can I say? Bloody don't know they are born some children!
> 
> ...


Plenty of time to pop out for that pipe'n'cardigan combo to set off the new motor at the weekend then Brett. 

S Class Merc eh? Is Missus expecting quins or do you anticipate carrying catering pampers packs?

Hope birth all goes to plan. Get some sleep while you still can.

Cheers


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Plenty of time to pop out for that pipe'n'cardigan combo to set off the new motor at the weekend then Brett. Â
> 
> S Class Merc eh? Â Is Missus expecting quins or do you anticipate carrying catering pampers packs?
> 
> ...


Welcome back Gary! Should have known you'd find your way onto our "private chat room". Yep pipe and slippers territory for me. Actually I adopted the "end of month" approach with the salesman. The conversation went along the lines of "you get the financials right and we can do a deal right now". He did, so we did....so to speak.

As for quins, I am not ready for one never mind five! :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John,

Just to keep you posted - I will have to work tomorrow however I will hopefully be able to organise things around a longggggggg lunch break where I can head on through and see the Wizard in action etc etc.
I'll keep u informed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> John,
> 
> Just to keep you posted - I will have to work tomorrow however I will hopefully be able to organise things around a longggggggg lunch break where I can head on through and see the Wizard in action etc etc.
> I'll keep u informed.


Is our Brett spending money on WW for a car that is already sold? Waste of $$$s? Could be buying quite a few things in the Early Learning Centre with that.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nope - 'cos I said that not Brett  However I would consider WW doing a job on my TT prior to trading in.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Nope - 'cos I said that not Brett Â  However I would consider WW doing a job on my TT prior to trading in.


Fek that - Mercedes can get their own grease monkeys to WW the car. Actually, knowing Mercedes, they probably have grease orang-utangs! Â 

Gary - will you stop scaring me already!!! :-/ Oh and that was either a very late night or a very early morning posting!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So just how shiney is she, John? Worth the wait and the cash? Photos please.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Shineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey

Post some pics later tonight.......


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Its later and still no pics  popped into Camerons in Perth no V6  yet next w/end they hope but there is 2 nice RS6 sitting out side....shame about the price


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Still no V6 in either Stirling or Lomond Audi :-[

B'stards.........


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ah but not that late Donny, give me a couple of mins, by the way coudn't find your TT in Costco car park?!?!?!!?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

'Er we go chaps

http://johncurrie.fotopic.net/show_coll ... p?id=39510

See main thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1059947341

Worth it I thought - not every week, would get kinda pricey however...


----------

